# Aerotrain Service For Armadilloville



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Advertising we wish we would see, a la Mad Magazine.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

*The Good, The Bad, and the Jade Fog*






Just for fun: the DD40X on a dare, the Jade Fog artwork by a friend who designs and prints his own decals for the fictional Jade Fog Lines.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

I enjoyed the video with the PC stuff (being a PC/Conrail guy myself),
_BUT..._
I couldn't take "the music" you added for a soundtrack.
That just doesn't "do it".

Much better would be "just the ambient sounds" of the trains running, background, etc.

My opinion only.


----------

